# اهم المواضيع



## bahaa_06 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهم المواضيع التى شاركت بها وفيها:*
*:download:**قصة فتاة مسيحية واقعية*
*:download:**ارحمني يارب لأني ضعيف*
*:download:**ابنى الغالى على*
*:download:**تسبحة نصف الليل عربي وقبطي بالكتاب كمان*
*:download:**تسبحة نصف الليل فريق ابو فام كاملة للموبايل بحجم 25 ميجا "لمن يرغب فى حفظ التسبحة"*
*:download:**التسبحه مرة تانى - المعلم فرج عبد المسيح*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64053
 ويتبع


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:قصة طفلة عمرها سنتين تبشر بالمسيح........


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:*

```
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65443"]سلسلة قرأت لك .. لماذا تحجب وجهك عني ؟!!!و تحسبني عدوا لك (أي 13 : 2)[/URL]
```


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:لوسمحت .... ؟ اضحك معايا


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:*سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع الثانى .. البطيخة المرة*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع الثالث.. الغراب المتخفى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:**سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع الرابع ..الدب والصياد*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*:Love_Letter_Send:معجم الألفاظ العسرة للكتاب المقدس*


----------



## bahaa_06 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع الخامس ..القديس مارجرجس و النجدة السريعة*


----------



## bahaa_06 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:*سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع السادس .. وثيقة تتكلّم بصفة غير مسيحيّة عن ربّنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## bahaa_06 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع السابع ..بركة العطاء*


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

:download:*سلسة قرأت لك .. الموضوع الثامن .. قتلت ابنى؟؟؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:**سلسلة قرأت لك .. الموضوع التاسع .. القفص الذهبى والرجل المجنون*


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:تأمل؟ .. نصيحة؟؟ .. مش عارف .. سميها زى ما تسميها .. المهم أقرأها ..*


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:**ثمن الهدية؟؟؟؟*


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا انا مقراتش الموضيع كلها
بس واضح انها جميله  ومفيدة
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> طبعا انا مقراتش الموضيع كلها​
> 
> بس واضح انها جميله ومفيدة
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ربنا يعوضك​


*شرف عظيم لى .. وفخر لى لا ينفذ .. وتواضع منك..*
*ان ارى تعليقات حضرتك فى المواضيع التى شاركت فيها اشكر محبتك وتواضع قلبك *
*بهاء*


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*:download:**هل يمكن أن اسمع صوت الله؟... بالطبع ادخل لتعرف*


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*الحوقونى محتاج عملية زرع قلب*


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مائدة لشخصين .. احداهما غافل .. يارب ارحمنا*


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شمس فى منتصف الليل؟؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*††الوصية الحادية عشر††*


----------



## bahaa_06 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*الوزراء الثلاثه .. ايهما افضل .. يارب علمنا*


----------



## bahaa_06 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*الكنيسة ماتت وصلاة الجناز اليوم فى الساعة الثانية ظهراً*


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*وعاء شحات .. انه عميق .. هل تستطيع ملئه .. مهما كنت غنى؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*راقصه .. فاجرة .. عاهرة .. اتمنى ان اكون مثلها!*


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شئ غريب فىّ؟؟؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*عمياء لا ترى .. انا مثلها .. قصيده من تأليفى*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*:sami73:قصيده × صوره .. من تأليفى*

*:sami73:قصيده تانية × صوره من تأليفى عشان خاطر المنتدى يارب تعجبكم*


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع فى منتهى الأهمية ..الحل لخطية العادة السرية*


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*:heat:كما كنت مع يوسف زمان .. قصيده جديده من تأليفى .. استحملونى الصداع من عندى والشفاء من عند الله*


----------



## bahaa_06 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*قصيدة .. سيدى اخدعك أم اخدع نفسى؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*احبك سيدى .. قصيده .. يترنم بها قلبى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*عندما يستر الظلام ولا تجد نور*


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايها الكرام .. اقبلنى أجير *


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*نار فى السفينة .. الحقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*كيف تدرك انك فى عام 2008*
*موضوع مهم جدا .. ليتنى اتعلم منه*
*كل شئ يزول ..(قصيده)*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا لست بخاطئ*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ليه بنلبس الدبلة فى
الأصبع الرابع البنصر*


----------



## bahaa_06 (7 فبراير 2009)

*قلبى اضحى مستعمرة ؟؟ فهل لها من محرر؟!*


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 فبراير 2009)

*عزيزتى الغالية : لا لا بل معشوقتى وروحى وقرة عينى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 فبراير 2009)

*هذه القصة جميلة ومفيدة جدا .. ارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيتها للإستفادة منها .. ربنا يعلمنا ويعطينا*


----------



## bahaa_06 (18 فبراير 2009)

*انت مين فى دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 مارس 2009)

*آه من النت وآه من أحواله*


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 مارس 2009)

*قلبى يا سيدى ممزقا متوجعا من افعالى المقذذه*
*ما احلى الوجود فى حضرتك*
*ابنى حبيبى .. ابنى الغالى*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

شكراا على تعبك يا بهاء


----------



## bahaa_06 (26 أبريل 2009)

من جماله القلب ذاب


----------



## bahaa_06 (1 مايو 2009)

*نعم يسوع هنا فهو رجائى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 مايو 2009)

*قصيده : سيدى انت لى كفايتى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (3 يوليو 2009)

سيدى الغالى .. اعلن رسالتى اليك


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع روحى : **كلمة منفعة : العناد : للبابا شنوده*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع روحى :**رساله من جدتى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (20 أغسطس 2009)

يا من تهواه نفسى اخبرنى


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم : كيف أمارس سر الإعتراف*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*كام صورة متواضعه من تصميمى*
*صورة من تصميمى كاتب فيه تأمل من عندى ممكن تتأمل فيها معاى*
*ايه × صورة بتلمسنى جدا ؟؟ ادخل وسيب تأملك فتأملك يهمنى للغاية*
*ايه × صورة جديدة من تصميمى .. حاجه كده ع السريع*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*تأمل معى! .. ماذا يحدث؟ لو تعرف عيون الهى النوم ؟؟*


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

صورة للسيد المسيح لايت تصميم جديد لى


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيف نرى يسوع فى كل يوم ؟؟ ادخل اقرأ هذه القصة واترك تأملك .. أو صلى معى لنرى يسوع فى كل يوم*


----------



## bahaa_06 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*بمناسبة عيد الحب (الفلانتين) .. تأمل معى*


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*صلوا معنا هذه الصلاة : (ايها الملك السمائى .. مالك نفوسنا ومالك هذا الكون )*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*قصيدة جديدة : ايتها الشجرة مالى اراك صامته*


----------



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

إعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلان هام !!!


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسى بهاء مواضيعك كلها جميلة ومفيدة 

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*صلوا معى .. لأعادة تشكيلنا...*


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

صورة من تصميمى بمناسبة قدوم العام الجديد .. يارب تنول اعجابكم


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*صلاه بدون عنوان ولكنها من قلب مشتاق*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*حوار آخر مع الشمعه .. أرجوكم تشاركونى حوارى معها !!*


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

وعد .. متجدد .. عهد لا يتبدد


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------

